
A Trip Inside Mark Zuckerberg’s Sprawling, Embattled Compound in Hawaii - ryan_j_naughton
https://gizmodo.com/a-trip-inside-mark-zuckerberg-s-sprawling-embattled-co-1833142966
======
diveanon
I've always found it deeply unsettling that Mark Zuckerberg simultaneously
claims privacy is a thing of the past while going to extreme lengths to
protect his own privacy.

I do not think he is a man that can be trusted, and I worry about how his
power and influence will grow over the coming decades.

------
Tetris1
Kinda very shallow report. No photos of actual property (houses) of Zuck.

~~~
ddeokbokki
The article is not about what the property looks like.

~~~
prepend
But that’s what is interesting to me. Hawaii is a nightmare of rich people
buying stuff. Larry Ellison bought all of Molokai, it some other island. It’s
not interesting that Zuck is like the hundredth millionaire to buy up land.

I love Hawaii, but I’ve been suckered too many times by people telling me how
they really want the land for a connection going back 100 years just to
develop it. Which is not that bad, but it’s hard to filter out whose narrative
is authentic. So it’s all noise to me of rich people arguing with lucky
people.

I’d be more interested in photos of the design decisions of a nerd.

